# New member coming to phesant hunt!



## Dr. B (Nov 8, 2005)

Hey guys! I found your site a little while ago and all this talk has gotten me even more pumped up! Will be hunting in South Dakota next week for pheasants and ducks. I'm planning on shooting a Benelli SBE with modified choke but I'm not sure on the shot size for pheasants. Does it really matter between #5 or #6? Also, what is the duck situation? Any greenheads remaining there? It seems most of you are in ND but I was hoping someone could answer these few Q's. Thanks for any replies. And by the way, do ya'll like football up there?!

Dr. B
Montgomery, AL


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Just my opinion....but from now till the end of pheasant season....I shoot 4's.Early seaon they are much closer but now they can get out at longer ranges.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

I use a Fiocchi Golden Pheasant 12G 2 3/4", 1 3/8OZ #5 Shot.....Seems to be the best for me. #6 Shot seems a little small for late season more fully feathered birds.


----------



## apeterson (Aug 3, 2005)

I shoot 5's also... maybe also thing about an IMP MOD or FULL chock also.. you may miss a few more but the ones you hit will not run...


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Welcome to the site and let us know how the SD hunt turned out. Always great to hear stories from other places. I use 4 lead or 2 steel, improved choke.

Of course if you are hunting behind a Wirehaired, a handfull of gravel is enough shot.


----------



## Todd Reber (Nov 6, 2005)

I agree with Field Hunter the Fiocchi # 5 nickle plated are really great shells, I would use at least a modified choke and would not hesitate using a full choke some birds are flushing pretty early.
I can say for myself I do like football and I am a Vikings fan, but who has time to watch football during hunting season. Good luck hunting and shoot straight.


----------



## rowdie (Jan 19, 2005)

I would get 4 0r 5 shot this time of year. I shoot a double barrel so I put a 6 shot in the modified barrel and a 4 shot in the full choke barrel. Make dure you buy the shells with more than 1 oz, and if you can find the 1 3/8 o thats the best.


----------



## pheasantman89 (Nov 9, 2005)

I like to use the federal upland load #5 shot for early season and #4 for late season. These size shots seem to bring those roosters down pretty good.


----------

